# Hi experts of pigeons i need your help



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi my name is RosaLuz and I am writing from Sydney Australia and i need your help I found my beautiful pigeon "Hercules" in my balcony after returning from a long vacation I am so happy with him I start feeding him and doing his rules as pigeon needs he is happy here with us but I cant touch him He becomes very scared when i try Is there a way to hold him? please i would like to be able to caress him . Also now I am moving out from my apartment to another apartment that doesnt have the same space of balcony like now . I am afraid to put my pigeon in a cage because i tried and he got so scared and nervous Is it normal for the first time? ... for anyone that lives in sydney where can i get a big cage for my bird 
I would like to know when should i open the cage so he can fly and do exercise ? i am scared that he may get lost in his new environment. Also I always have to travel for at least one month every year to visit my family overseas Will he be able to stay in his cage for all this time in my mother in law house or should i found another way i am really worried for this situation . Please I will be waiting your answer 
Thanks 
Rosa Luz


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

you can get like a big dog cage for him to live in he will need exasize so if you can let him out of his cage it should be ok


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rosa Luz said:


> Hi my name is RosaLuz and I am writing from Sydney Australia and i need your help I found my beautiful pigeon "Hercules" in my balcony after returning from a long vacation I am so happy with him I start feeding him and doing his rules as pigeon needs he is happy here with us but I cant touch him He becomes very scared when i try Is there a way to hold him? please i would like to be able to caress him . Also now I am moving out from my apartment to another apartment that doesnt have the same space of balcony like now . I am afraid to put my pigeon in a cage because i tried and he got so scared and nervous Is it normal for the first time? ... for anyone that lives in sydney where can i get a big cage for my bird
> I would like to know when should i open the cage so he can fly and do exercise ? i am scared that he may get lost in his new environment. Also I always have to travel for at least one month every year to visit my family overseas Will he be able to stay in his cage for all this time in my mother in law house or should i found another way i am really worried for this situation . Please I will be waiting your answer
> Thanks
> Rosa Luz


well my opinion is if this is a feral bird, she/he needs to stay that way, if you put him in a cage when he is used to being free he will not adjust well. best to release him with a local flock where pigeons thrive and are allowed. you can always get yourself a bird that is meant to be a pet and has always known to be in a cage, like a cocaktiel or something. domestic ringneck doves make wonderful indoor pets.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi and WELCOME to PT Rosa Luz....

I think before I answer if you could for me, just clarify this part of what you typed. I am confused on whether the pijie is now still a wild feral whom you have befriended or if he is allowed to fly indoors for the night and kept with you as a pet??? 



> I found my beautiful pigeon "Hercules" in my balcony after returning from a long vacation I am so happy with him I start feeding him and doing his rules as pigeon needs he is happy here with us but I cant touch him He becomes very scared when i try





What a GREAT WELCOME he must have given you when returning from a vacation! If We could only ALL be so LUCKY!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

FloridaLuv said:


> Hi and WELCOME to PT Rosa Luz....
> 
> I think before I answer if you could for me, just clarify this part of what you typed. I am confused on whether the pijie is now still a wild feral whom you have befriended or if he is allowed to fly indoors for the night and kept with you as a pet???
> 
> ...


I agree. It would be very helpful if you could tell us more about your situation and then we can help you with a plan.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm a little confused too. Is he allowed to fly free outside your current apartment or do you keep him in your apartment all the time? Depending on how far you move, I doubt it will stay if you move far from your current apartment. He will probably try to go back to the old location.

If you plan to keep him inside, he will soon adjust to a cage. Make sure it is wide enough so he can easily extend his wings while inside it. They like to "fly in place" a lot so he needs to have room to do this. Also, when you buy his new cage, make sure he can't get his head stuck in the bars of his cage. 

To make him tamer will take time and plenty of attention. Put seed in your hand and let him eat the seed. Also, they love to be petted and have their heads scratched.


----------



## Rosa Luz (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for your quick replies i am happy being part in PT because I never thought loving a bird or having as a pet before Hercules came to my life  he is all the time wakes me up and loves bath time well it is funny how i found him but when i arrived from my vacation I always went out to my balcony and he came close to me one day i saw he had a name HErcu and a number i said probably of someone then next day he came back and i said it is strange i called and the person says he is not the owner so i start getting worry for hercules , then he start coming every morning seeing me for the outside of the door of my beddroom (all glass) and singing and no stoping i thought he was hungry and then is when starts all the history  he never enter my apartment because i did not know birds live indoor. I will try. he sleeps in a hall that i can see from my apartment he goes 7 pm and in the night i can check him also when he is sleeping so everymorning is the same routine

But now I dont know how to take him to my new apartment and how he will be when i will travel overseas ... and is soon that i am moving and i am worry also i would love to know how can i make him trust me so i can caress him 
Thanks
Rosa Luz


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Rosa Luz.....

Can you tell me how long has he been hanging around your apartment? days? weeks? A Month? If he is banded and you have tried to contact the owner and he denies that it is his, it could be that he wishes not to reclaim him. If this is the case and Hercules has been there for more than a few days and has not left on his own then, I think he needs to be caught and brought inside. 

Here is a link that will give you information on researching a band.
At the very end it tells if all attempts were made, what to do then. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/how-to-research-a-pigeon-band-30257.html

How close does he let you get to him? 
And do you have something to put him in if you catch him like a cage?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> If you plan to keep him inside, he will soon adjust to a cage. Make sure it is wide enough so he can easily extend his wings while inside it. They like to "fly in place" a lot so he needs to have room to do this. Also, when you buy his new cage, make sure he can't get his head stuck in the bars of his cage.
> 
> To make him tamer will take time and plenty of attention. Put seed in your hand and let him eat the seed. Also, they love to be petted and have their heads scratched.
> __________________
> Maggie


If you do not have a cage, please keep the comment above in mind, when trying to find one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rosa Luz said:


> Hi guys thanks for your quick replies i am happy being part in PT because I never thought loving a bird or having as a pet before Hercules came to my life  he is all the time wakes me up and loves bath time well it is funny how i found him but when i arrived from my vacation I always went out to my balcony and he came close to me one day i saw he had a name HErcu and a number i said probably of someone then next day he came back and i said it is strange i called and the person says he is not the owner so i start getting worry for hercules , then he start coming every morning seeing me for the outside of the door of my beddroom (all glass) and singing and no stoping i thought he was hungry and then is when starts all the history  he never enter my apartment because i did not know birds live indoor. I will try. he sleeps in a hall that i can see from my apartment he goes 7 pm and in the night i can check him also when he is sleeping so everymorning is the same routine
> 
> But now I dont know how to take him to my new apartment and how he will be when i will travel overseas ... and is soon that i am moving and i am worry also i would love to know how can i make him trust me so i can caress him
> Thanks
> Rosa Luz


ok, so this guy is not a wild feral....sooooo, you could try to trap him and then find him new home if you can not take him with on your move, he will need a flight cage, he could get lost if released at the new home, so I would say either he is a lost homer or some kind of fancy pigeon, in either case he should not be let out again for his own safety, as far as handling him, you need to start with catching him first and then try to tame him by having him as a pet in your home and spending time with him that way.


----------



## Rosa Luz (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello to everyone , Hercules has been with us now for ten months , but now the problem is how do i catch him please tell me ??? because he runs and he flies away
Now there is another funny thing that has happened another pigeon has appeared i already put a name 'Negra' but I dont know which sex it is and what type of pigeon is him or her (I dont know what type of pigeon is Hercules too could you please check the photo of my profile because he has a different smaller beak)
it has been two days since he brought a friend or maybe this one appeared by itself and now they are always together happily so I think now I have to care both but this new one doesnt have a band and dont know which sex is also I AM CONFUSED ...  
wELL could someone also tell me if i can build the cage by myself because the stores of bird that i went only sale small cages could you tell me a dimension for the cage size for HErculesito and now his partner 
well thanks for every answer I will be waiting your answers 

Rosa Luz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rosa Luz said:


> Hello to everyone , Hercules has been with us now for ten months , but now the problem is how do i catch him please tell me ??? because he runs and he flies away
> Now there is another funny thing that has happened another pigeon has appeared i already put a name 'Negra' but I dont know which sex it is and what type of pigeon is him or her (I dont know what type of pigeon is Hercules too could you please check the photo of my profile because he has a different smaller beak)
> it has been two days since he brought a friend or maybe this one appeared by itself and now they are always together happily so I think now I have to care both but this new one doesnt have a band and dont know which sex is also I AM CONFUSED ...
> wELL could someone also tell me if i can build the cage by myself because the stores of bird that i went only sale small cages could you tell me a dimension for the cage size for HErculesito and now his partner
> ...


hercules looks like a valencian figurtita to me, here is a link for a homemade trap to try to catch him. http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

he is a type of fancy pigeon and it is great he has servived out there without being a victim of a preditor. as far as the other pigeon, could you get a pic of that one? they may have paired up and that is why they are together now. as far as the cage goes, if you do catch them..you could have a large walk in type cage out in the yard for them if that is possible. not sure where you are moving so you would have to tell more of the situation of where you will be living before you decide on the cage, lets see if you can catch them first and go from there.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Rosa Luz-

I am so glad he has been able to stay safe as well! He is precious! I agree try to catch him, does he roost at night where you would be able to get close enough to him? I think I remember you saying that he does roost near your complex. Also keep in mind that you can use a dog kennel for their house as well. Like this one. http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=1&subcat=1&submenu=0&catid=9 and if you are going to keep the cage outdoors then hardware cloth will need to be placed around the cage to keep unwanted guest OUT... Ie, snakes, rats...etc...

Of course the larger size would be the best as they need more floor room to walk around on. 
But before you get anything like this I would try and catch him. You could always keep him in a bathroom until you get a cage. Also do as Spirit Wings said and get a picture of the other one. If it doesn't have a band on it, it could be a feral. But a picture would help us all.


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

i find this stroy very confusing. i noticed that he has a band on his foot. did you just find him or have you had him as a pet?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> i find this stroy very confusing. i noticed that he has a band on his foot. did you just find him or have you had him as a pet?


LoL.. yes it has been confusing but I believe we have it all straightened out now...

She lives in an apartment complex and the pigeon has been coming to her balcony where she feeds it. She noticed it has a band on it and so has tried to contact the owner who does not want to reclaim it. Therefore she has yet to catch it. It has never been inside her apartment she feeds it from her balcony. And now he (Hercules) has brought a "friend" pigeon with it to feed at her balcony. She is also moving and being that she is the one taking care of the pigeon (Hercules,who is outside) she wants to make sure that he is safe and cared for. SO she needs to catch it and that is where we are at right now. As well as finding out if the other pigeon that Hercules, brings with it is a feral.... Hope this helps.


----------



## Rosa Luz (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello guys thanks for your answers helped so much for my decision of buying the cage for my herculesito  Negrita's pictures are already on the album so you can check them well i dont really know the sex but i believe is female could you please tell me how can i recognize sex in pigeons ?
I am scared if is female because i live in an apartment and what if they have babies oh noooo :O
Well also I ordered already hercules cage i hope is good the size it is 100cm x 70 x 80 is that ok for hercules and negrita . I believe negrita is definitely feral but i think she is a good partner of hercules they are always together now and will be hard to try to separate them  but also i dont know if negrita will be so stress living in a cage XO
Also in the last few days Hercules been itchy and i saw an insect in his body between his feathers and it walked in his body and disappeared i feel so sorry for him that he cant take it off and i could not help him i cant wait to have his cage at least i could help him in this and what measures can i take 

Rosa Luz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rosa Luz said:


> Hello guys thanks for your answers helped so much for my decision of buying the cage for my herculesito  Negrita's pictures are already on the album so you can check them well i dont really know the sex but i believe is female could you please tell me how can i recognize sex in pigeons ?
> I am scared if is female because i live in an apartment and what if they have babies oh noooo :O
> Well also I ordered already hercules cage i hope is good the size it is 100cm x 70 x 80 is that ok for hercules and negrita . I believe negrita is definitely feral but i think she is a good partner of hercules they are always together now and will be hard to try to separate them  but also i dont know if negrita will be so stress living in a cage XO
> Also in the last few days Hercules been itchy and i saw an insect in his body between his feathers and it walked in his body and disappeared i feel so sorry for him that he cant take it off and i could not help him i cant wait to have his cage at least i could help him in this and what measures can i take
> ...


you need to catch him first, then go from there.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with Spirit Wings! Catch him first. 

I am no expert here, and hopefully others will be along to help as well, but I think if you try and catch a feral she would be misirable as a kept pet. whereas Hercules was breed as a show pigeon. Again, I could be wrong. But I would consentrate on catching him.... And like I said before. TRY now... if you DO catch him; Can't you can keep him in the bathroom until his cage comes....(just an idea) Hopefully others will chime in on whether to catch the feral or not... I really think that is not a good idea. BUT I think she needs to rejoin her feral group and he needs to be caught JMO! Keep us posted!


----------

